# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  مشكلة التلوث البيئي

## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة :
من المعروف أن البيئة الطبيعية هي ( كل ما يحيط بالإنسان من ظاهرات أومكونات طبيعية حية أو غير حية من خلق الله ، ممثلة في مكونات سطح الأرض من جبال وهضاب وسهول ووديان وصخور وتربة، وعناصر المناخ المختلفة من حرارة وضغط ورياح وأمطار وأحياء مختلفة إضافة إلى موارد المياه العذبة والمالحة) وهي بيئة احكم الله خلقها، وأتقن صنعها كما ونوعا ووظيفة قال تعالى:

{ صنع الله الذي أتقن كل شيء } النمل/88

وقد أوجد الله هذه البيئيات بمعطيات أو مكونات ذات مقادير محددة، وبصفات وخصائص معينة، بحيث تكفل لها هذه المقادير وهذه الخصائص القدرة على توفير سبل الحياة الملائمة للبشر، وباقي الكائنات الحية الأخرى التي تشاركه الحياة على الأرض. بقول الحق – عز وجل: 

{ وخلق كل شيء فقدره تقديرا} الفرقان/2
{ إن كل شيء خلقناه بقدر} القمر/49

إن البيئة الطبيعية في حالتها العادية دون تدخل مدمر أو مخرب من جانب الإنسان تكون متوازية على أساس أن كل عنصر من عناصر البيئة الطبيعية قد خلق بصفات محددة وبحجم معين بما يكفل للبيئة توازنها. ويؤكد ذلك قوله تعالى: 

{ والأرض مددناها وألقينا فيها رواسي وانبتنا فيها من كل شيء موزون} الحجر/19

وقد حفل القرآن الكريم بآيات كثيرة تتحدث عن الفساد الذي يحدثه الإنسان في الأرض من معصية أو كفر او من الجور والظلم وانتهاك الإنسان لحقوق أخيه الإنسان أو التلوث الذي يحدث الإنسان بالأرض ونتأمل قوله تعالى:

{ ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض ولكن الله ذو فضل على العالمين} البقرة/251
{ كلما أوقدوا نارا للحرب أطفأها الله ويسعون في الأرض فسادا والله لا يحب المفسدين} المائدة/64

ويعتبر التلوث ظاهرة بيئية من الظواهر التي أخذت قسطا كبيرا من اهتمام حكومات دول العالم منذ النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين. وتعتبر مشكلة التلوث أحد أهم المشاكل البيئية الملحة التي بدأت تأخذ أبعادا بيئية واقتصادية واجتماعية خطيرة، خصوصا بعد الثورة الصناعية في اوروبا والتوسع الصناعي الهائل والمدعوم بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة ، وأخذت الصناعات في الآونة الأخيرة اتجاهات خطيرة متمثلة في التنوع الكبير وظهور بعض الصناعات المعقدة والتي يصاحبها في كثير من الأحيان تلوث خطير يؤدي عادة إلى تدهور المحيط الحيوي والقضاء على تنظيم البيئة العالمية.

مفهوم التلوث البيئي:
يختلف علماء البيئة والمناخ في تعريف دقيق ومحدد للمفهوم العلمي للتلوث البيئي، وأيا كان التعريف فإن المفهوم العلمي للتلوث البيئي مرتبط بالدرجة الأولى بالنظام الإيكولوجي حيث أن كفاءة هذا النظام تقل بدرجة كبيرة وتصاب بشلل تام عند حدوث تغير في الحركة التوافقية بين العناصر المختلفة فالتغير الكمي أو النوعي الذي يطرأ على تركيب عناصر هذا النظام يؤدي إلى الخلل في هذا النظام، ومن هنا نجد أن التلوث البيئي يعمل على إضافة عنصر غير موجود في النظام البيئي أو انه يزيد أو يقلل وجود أحد عناصره بشكل يؤدي إلى عدم استطاعة النظام البيئي على قبول هذا الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى أحداث خلل في هذا النظام.

درجات التلوث: نظرا لأهمية التلوث وشموليته – يمكن تقسيم التلوث إلى ثلاث درجات متميزة هي:

2. التلوث الخطر:
تعاني كثير من الدول الصناعية من التلوث الخطر والناتج بالدرجة الأولى من النشاط الصناعي وزيادة النشاط التعديني والاعتماد بشكل رئيسي على الفحم والبترول كمصدر للطاقة. وهذه المرحلة تعتبر مرحلة متقدمة من مراحل التلوث حيث أن كمية ونوعية الملوثات تتعدى الحد الإيكولوجي الحرج والذي بدأ معه التأثير السلبي على العناصر البيئية الطبيعية والبشرية. وتتطلب هذه المرحلة إجراءات سريعة للحد من التأثيرات السلبية ويتم ذلك عن طريق معالجة التلوث الصناعي باستخدام وسائل تكنولوجية حديثة كإنشاء وحدات معالجة كفيلة بتخفيض نسبة الملوثات لتصل إلى الحد المسموح به دوليا أو عن طريق سن قوانين وتشريعات وضرائب على المصانع التي تساهم في زيادة نسبة التلوث.

3. التلوث المدمر:
يمثل التلوث المدمر المرحلة التي ينهار فيها النظام الإيكولوجي ويصبح غير قادر على العطاء نظرا لإختلاف مستوى الإتزان بشكل جذري. ولعل حادثة تشرنوبل التي وقعت في المفاعلات النووية في الاتحاد السوفيتي خير مثال للتلوث المدمر، حيث أن النظام البيئي انهار كليا ويحتاج إلى سنوات طويلة لإعادة اتزانه بواسطة تدخل العنصر البشري وبتكلفة اقتصادية باهظة ويذكر تقدير لمجموعة من خبراء البيئة في الاتحاد السوفيتي بأن منطقة تشرنوبل والمناطق المجاورة لها تحتاج إلى حوالي خمسين سنة لإعادة اتزانها البيئي وبشكل يسمح بوجود نمط من أنماط الحياة.

اشكال التلوث البيئي:

1 التلوث الهوائي:
يحدث التلوث الهوائي عندما تتواجد جزيئات أو جسيمات في الهواء وبكميات كبيرة عضوية أو غير عضوية بحيث لا تستطيع الدخول إلى النظام البيئي وتشكل ضررا على العناصر البيئية. والتلوث الهوائي يعتبر اكثر أشكال التلوث البيئي انتشارا نظرا لسهولة انتقاله وانتشاره من منطقة إلى أخرى وبفترة زمنية وجيزة نسبيا ويؤثر هذا النوع من التلوث على الإنسان والحيوان والنبات تأثيرا مباشرا ويخلف آثارا بيئية وصحية واقتصادية واضحة متمثلة في التأثير على صحة الإنسان وانخفاض كفاءته الإنتاجية كما أن التأثير ينتقل إلى الحيوانات ويصيبها بالأمراض المختلفة ويقلل من قيمتها الاقتصادية، أما تأثيرها على النباتات فهي واضحة وجلية متمثلة بالدرجة الأولى في انخفاض الإنتاجية الزراعية للمناطق التي تعاني من زيادة تركيز الملوثات الهوائية بالإضافة إلى ذلك هناك تأثيرات غير مباشرة متمثلة في التأثير على النظام المناخي العالمي حيث ان زيادة تركيز بعض الغازات مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون يؤدي إلى انحباس حراري يزيد من حرارة الكرة الأرضية وما يتبع ذلك من تغيرات طبيعية ومناخية قد تكون لها عواقب خطيرة على الكون.


3- التلوث الأرضي:
وهو التلوث الذي يصيب الغلاف الصخري والقشرة العلوية للكرة الأرضية والذي يعتبر الحلقة الأولى والأساسية من حلقات النظام الإيكولوجي وتعتبر أساس الحياة وسر ديمومتها ولا شك ان الزيادة السكانية الهائلة التي حدثت في السنوات القليلة الماضية أدت إلى ضغط شديد على العناصر البيئية في هذا الجزء من النظام الإيكولوجي واستنزفت عناصر بيئية كثيرة نتيجة لعدم مقدرة الانسان على صيانتها وحمايتها من التدهور فسوء استخدام الأراضي الزراعية يؤدي إلى انخفاض إنتاجيتها وتحويلها من عنصر منتج إلى عنصر غير منتج قدرته البيولوجية قد تصل إلى الصفر. ونجد أن سوء استغلال الإنسان للتكنولوجيا قد أدى إلى ظهور التلوث الأرضي حيث ان زيادة استخدام الأسمدة النيتروجينية لتعويض التربة عن فقدان خصوبتها والمبيدات الحشرية لحماية المنتجات الزراعية من الآفات أدت إلى تلوث التربة بالمواد الكيماوية وتدهور مقدرتها البيولوجية كما ان زيادة النشاط الصناعي والتعديني أدى إلى زيادة الملوثات والنفايات الصلبة سواء كانت كيميائية أو مشعة وتقوم بعض الحكومات بإلقاء هذه النفايات على الأرض أو دفنها في باطن الأرض وفي كلتا الحالتين يكون التأثير السلبي واضح وتؤثر على الإنسان والحيوان والنبات على المدى الطويل.

التلوث البيئي مشكلة عالمية:
أخذ التلوث البيئي بشكل خاص والمشكلات البيئية المعاصرة الأخرى بشكل عام صفة العالمية حيث أن الملوثات بمختلف أنواعها لا تعترف بحدود سياسية أو إقليمية بل قد تنتقل من أقصى الشمال إلى أقصى الجنوب وقد يظهر التلوث في دولة لا تمارس النشاط الصناعي أو التعديني وذلك نتيجة لانتقال الملوثات من دولة صناعية ذات تلوث عال إلى دولة أخرى. وتسهم الرياح والسحب والتيارات المائية في نقل الملوثات من بلد إلى آخر فالأبخرة والدخان والغازات الناتجة من المصانع التي تنفثها المداخن في غرب أوروبا تنقلها الرياح إلى بلاد نائية وأماكن بعيدة كجزيرة جرينلاند والسويد وشمال غرب روسيا كما تنقل أمواج البحر بقع الزيت التي تتسرب إلى البحر من غرق الناقلات من موقع إلى آخر مهددة بذلك الشواطئ الآمنة والأحياء البحرية بمختلف أجناسها وأنواعها. فلم يشهد العالم من قبل تلوثا بيئيا بمثل حجم التلوث البيئي الناجم عن احتراق آبار البترول في دولة الكويت فلقد تم تدمير وإشعال النيران في 732 بئرا من بين 1080 بئرا كانت تتركز في المنطقة الشمالية والغربية والجنوبية. وتقدر كمية النفط المحترق في هذه الآبار بحوالي 6 مليون برميل يوميا وكان جزء منها يشتعل والجزء الآخر ينبعث من الآبار على شكل نفط خام أدى إلى ظهور بحيرات نفطية والتي يقدر عددها بحوالي 200 بحيرة نفطية تغطي مساحات شاسعة يتراوح عمقها الحالي ما بين 5-30 سم، وقدرت كمية الدخان الأسود الناتج من النفط المحترق بحوالي 14-40 ألف طن في اليوم وكانت نسبة مركبات الكبريت التي تنبعث منها حوالي 5- 6 آلاف طن في اليوم و 500-6000 طن في اليوم لأكاسيد النيتروجين. ويتفق علماء البيئة على أن آثار هذه الكارثة لا تقتصر فقط على الكويت أو الخليج وحدهما وإنما تتعداهما إلى مناطق وبلدان تقع بعيدا عنهما، حيث أفادت التقارير العلمية التي تابعت هذه الظاهرة أن سحب الدخان الأسود الكثيف الناتج عن حرائق النفط في الكويت باتت على مقربة من السواحل اليونانية بعد عبورها البحر الأسود وهي بذلك أصبحت تهدد بعض دول تلك المنطقة مثل رومانيا وبلغاريا.

الخاتمة :
ومن هنا يمكن القول بأن التلوث الناتج عن احتراق الآبار الكويتية ليست مشكلة إقليمية أو خاصة بدولة الكويت بل هي مشكلة عالمية يجب التصدي لها على المستوى الدولي بكل الإمكانيات المتاحة. وتفرض هذه النظرة العالمية لمشكلة التلوث ضرورة تعاون المجتمع الدولي كله للتصدي لحل هذه المشكلة ووضع حد لها وفي هذا المجال يقف الإسلام موقفا واضحا حيث يدعو ويحث على ضرورة التعاون من أجل الخير ورفع الضرر يقول المولى عز وجل :

{وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان} المائدة /2

وما من شك أن التلوث يمثل عدوانا على الأحياء كافة بمختلف أنواعها وأحجامها وأطوارها
منقول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تلوث الهواء 
تعيش الكائنات المختلفة في طبقة رقيقة تحيط بالكرة الأرضية تسمى بالغلاف الجوي ( Biosphere ) ، ولهذا الغلاف أهمية كبيرة ليس فقط لأنه الوسط الذي تعيش فيه وتتكاثر الكائنات الحية ، وإنما لأنه يشكل أيضاً المكان الذي تجري فيه التغيرات الأساسية الفيزيائية والكيميائية التي تطرأ على المواد غير الحية من الكرة الأرضية. هذا الغلاف الحيوي الذي نعيش بين أحضانه ونتنفس من هوائه ، تعاني أجزاؤه المختلفة الأرضية والمائية والهوائية من التلوث في الوقت الحالي . وقد عمت آثار التلوث أقطار العالم قاطبة ، وهددت مخاطرها البشر في مختلف البقاع. 
لقد بينت الدراسات والأبحاث أن تلوث الهواء يهدد حياة البشرية والكائنات الحية الأخرى ، وأنه بالرغم من كل الجهود التي بذلت على مر السنين الماضية للحد من تدهور البيئة فإن الوضع البيئي الآن أسوأ منه قبل عشرين سنة بالرغم من بعض الإنجازات الخاصة بالحد من التلوث في الدول الصناعية. 
لقد عمت آثار التلوث البيئي أقطار الأرض جميعها ، وهددت مخاطره البشر في مختلف البقاع في الشمال والجنوب ،فقد أدت الزيادة الهائلة في عدد السكان والتضخم الصناعي والزراعي في القرن العشرين ، وعدم اتباع الطرق المناسبة في معالجة مصادر التلوث، وانعدام الإدارة البيئية الرشيدة والتخطيط السليم في استغلال الموارد الطبيعية وتسيير المشاريع الصناعية والزراعية الضخمة، إلى الإخلال بالأنظمة البيئية وتلوث عناصر البيئة الرئيسية كالأرض والهواء والمياه، واستنزاف الموارد الطبيعية. 
ومن الممكن اعتبار تلوث الهواء واستنزاف الموارد الطبيعية من أهم المشاكل البيئية التي يواجهها العالم في هذا العصر ، ولا سيما إذا علمنا أنه نتيجة لدورة الهواء العامة أصبح التلوث ظاهرة عالمية تشمل كامل الطبقة السفلى من الغلاف الجوي وأن حوالي سدس سكان العالم يتنفسون حالياً هواء ملوثاً. 
لقد برزت هذه المشكلة بشكل كبير في النصف الأخير من القرن العشرين نتيجة للتقدم العلمي الهائل وما رافقه من تطور في التقنية وزيادة هائلة في عدد السكان ، والاعتقادات الخاطئة بأن الهواء ملك مشاع وعلى كل فرد أو مجموعة من الأفراد أن تستغله لأغراضها الذاتية دون الأخذ في الاعتبار مصالح الآخرين، وطغت مشكلة التلوث في الوقت الحاضر على التفكير الإنساني عامة، حتى خيل للكثير من الناس أن مشكلة تلوث الهواء هي المشكلة البيئية الوحيدة التي يعاني منها عالمنا المتمدن في الوقت الحاضر . لأنها تتحدى بالفعل الإنسان وقدراته ، وتفوق أحياناً طاقته ، وتقاوم كل علاج أو محاولة للتخلص منها. 
وليس تلوث الهواء ظاهرة حديثة العهد، وإن كانت حديثة الانفجار ، فهي من الظواهر التي يرجع عمرها إلى عمر الحضارات القديمة ، حيث بدأت هذه الظاهرة منذ أن عرف الإنسان النار واستخدامها لصهر المعادن والطهي والإنارة والتدفئة وحرق الغابات الطبيعية التي تحيط به ، لحماية نفسه من الحيوانات المفترسة والأعداء، وبالرغم من ذلك فان حجم المشكلة كان محدوداً جداً ولا يتعدى الكهف ، الذي يعيش فيه الإنسان البدائي ، أو المساحة المحدودة من الغابة التي يقطن بجوارها، لأن البيئة كانت قادرة بقواها الذاتية على امتصاص التلوث واحتوائه وتنقية ذاتها بذاتها، مادامت حالة التلوث الناتجة محدودة في كميتها وعناصرها، إذا ما قيست بالكمية والنوعية الناتجة منذ عصر الثورة الصناعية حتى الآن ،،، ومع أن هذه المشكلة بقيت ضئيلة لفترة طويلة من الزمن فإنها كبرت وتضخمت ببطء ، وبدأت تتضح في العصور الوسطى ، وتتفاقم بشكل سريع ، نتيجة الثورة الصناعية والانفجار السكاني وزيادة معدلات نمو المدن الصناعية ، ولكنها لم تظهر على المستوى العالمي بصورة ملحة إلا في الستينات من القرن الماضي ، لأن هذه الملوثات الملقاة في الجو قد تضاعفت خلال هذه القترة. 
لقد أدرك أجدادنا العرب من القدم أهمية تلوث الهواء وأثره على المجتمع وضرورة حماية البيئة والمحافظة عليها ، ولعل ما أشار إليه العلامة الكبير أبن خلدون ، في مقدمته الشهيرة ، خير دليل على ذلك ، حيث قال " إن الهواء إذا كان راكداً أو مجاوراً للمياه الفاسدة أو لمناقع متعفنة أو لمروج خبيثة أسرع إليها العفن من مجاورتها ، فأسرع المرض للحيوان الكائن فيه لا محالة ، وهذه مشاهدة في المدن التي لم يراع فيها طيب الهواء وهي كثيرة الأمراض في الغالب ". وشعر الإنسان منذ القدم بأهمية إصدار التشريعات وسن القوانين التي تحد من تلويث الهواء ولعل أول القوانين التي اتخذت في هذا المجال كانت في لندن عام 1273 ف عندما أصدر الملك إدوارد الأول قانوناً يمنع استعمال الفحم منعاً لتلوث الهواء ، وقد جرى إعدام أحد الرجال في العصور الوسطى لحرقه الفحم ، ثم تكونت في إنجلترا فيما بعد بين الأعوام 1285-1310 ف أربع هيئات لدراسة تلوث الهواء الذي نجم عن التحول من استخدام الحطب إلى الفحم في أفران صناعة الجير . وقد أخذت الملوثات تزداد منذ الثورة الصناعية ، فأصبحت بعد الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية مشكلة مزمنة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، حتى أن حجم الملوثات وسمكها بلغ في بعض المناطق حداً كبيراً ، بحيث تشكل غطاءاً كثيفاً يحجب جزءاً من أشعة الشمس من الوصول إل سطح الأرض ، كما هو الحال في مدينة نيويورك ومدينة شيكاغو . إذ تحجب ملوثات الهواء عن هاتين المدينتين ما بين 25%-40% من الأشعة الشمسية الساقطة . ومع أن الولايات المتحدة وكثيرا من الدول أقرت مجموعة من الإجراءات الهامة منذ عشرات السنين لمنع تلوث الغلاف الجوي ، فإن حالة الجو تزداد سوءاً عاماً بعد عام في جميع أقطار العالم ، لأن تلوث الهواء لا يعترف بالحدود السياسية والجغرافية بين الدول. 
مصادر تلوث الهواء 
يمكن تقسيم مصادر تلوث الهواء إلى نوعين رئيسيين: 
أولاً / المصادر الطبيعية : 
وهي المصادر التي لا دخل للإنسان فيها، هذه المصادر يصعب التحكم فيها أو منع انبعاث الملوثات منها مع أنها تلوث الهواء بكثير من الغازات والأتربة لكن الأضرار الناتجة عن تلك الملوثات الطبيعية للهواء ليست جسيمة إذ تأقلمت معها كثير من ألوان الحياة فوق سطح الأرض بسبب تواجدها أو تواجد الكثير منها في الهواء منذ بدء الحياة . ومن أمثلة هذه الملوثات الطبيعية : 
1- غازات ثاني أكسيد الكبريت، فلوريد الأيدروجين وكلوريد الأيدروجين المتصاعدة من البراكين المضطربة. 
2- أكاسيد النيتروجين الناتجة عن التفريغ الكهربي في السحب الرعدية. 
3- كبريتيد الأيدروجين الناتج عن انتزاع الغاز الطبيعي من جوف الأرض أو بسبب البراكين أو تواجد البكتيريا الكبريتية. 
4- غاز الأوزون المتخلق ضوئياً في الهواء الجوي أو بسبب التفريغ الكهربي في السحب. 
5- تساقط الأتربة المتخلفة عن الشهب والنيازك إلى طبقات الجو السطحية. 
6- الأملاح التي تنتشر في الهواء بفعل الرياح والعواصف وتلك التي تحملها المنخفضات والجبهات الجوية وتيارات الحمل الحرارية من التربات العارية. 
7- حبيبات لقاح النباتات. 
8- الفطريات والبكتيريا والميكروبات المختلفة التي تنتشر في الهواء سواء كان مصدرها التربة أو نتيجة لتعفن الحيوانات والطيور الميتة والفضلات الآدمية. 
9- المواد ذات النشاط الإشعاعي كتلك الموجودة في بعض تربات وصخور القشرة الأرضية وكذلك الناتجة عن تأين بعض الغازات الجوية بفعل الأشعة الكونية. 
ثانياً / المصادر غير الطبيعية : 
وهي التي تنشأ بفعل الإنسان وبالتالي يصبح بمقدور الإنسان نفسه أن يتحكم فيها ويمنع أو يخفض كميات الملوثات المنبعثة منها، هذه المصادر تثير العديد مما لا يمكن حصره من مواد ملوثة وروائح كريهة وضوضاء معظمها ضار بأشكال الحياة المختلفة لأنها حديثة التواجد في الهواء وتغير كثيراً من المواصفات والخصائص المعتادة لبيئة الإنسانية . 
وأهم تلك المصادر : 
1- استخدام الفحم والغاز الطبيعي والمواد والمشتقات النفطية كوسيلة للوقود في الصناعات والحرف المختلفة ومصادر القوى والأغراض المعيشية المختلفة. 
2- الحرف و الصناعات المختلفة .
3- وسائل النقل بأنواعها البري و البحري و الجوي. 
4- النشاط السكاني ويتعلق بمخلفات المنازل من المواد الصلبة والسائلة وكذلك بسبب كثرة استخدام المبيدات الحشرية و المذيبات الصناعية.
منقول

----------

